# Google geht nicht mehr.



## reflex (18. Januar 2004)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem, das Google nicht mehr googeln will..
Alle anderen Seiten werden ohne Probleme angezeigt, nur auf meinem Pc kann ich Google nicht erreichen. Habt Ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Danke


----------



## Erpel (18. Januar 2004)

Möglicherweise hast du dir einen Trojaner eingefangen. Lass mal AdAware über deinen PC laufen.
Eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung und zu wissen was zu zur Lösung bereits ausprobiert hast würde bei der Diagnose helfen.


----------

